# Rainbow Bridge



## Anonymous

A nice place to visit to see where all your loved pets go  

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


----------



## gillsboy

that good


----------



## Andyman

That was brill but it brings out my emotional side!


----------



## gillsboy

yeah it reminded me of my lost pets


----------



## tazzyasb

thats really nice.


----------



## little_chrissy

only just noticed this one and it made me cry!


----------



## pie_man

thats really touching it makes you remember those that you have lost like my rabbit bugsy


----------



## eli_bug

nice place 2 visit 8)


----------



## Keith

that is such an emotional site, and it really helped me with the loosing of my agama, Pritty, thanks


----------



## Bev

ooh i cant even look at that no more, makes me flood the compy lol
it is sweet tho.


----------



## chocolatecolubrid

yeah decided to watch it again myself and am still crying


----------



## bignick

i had my rottie bubba P.T.S today with cancer and that video really made me think i will see her again some day


----------



## kim1989

Anonymous said:


> A nice place to visit to see where all your loved pets go
> 
> The Rainbow Bridge


That is so sad 

My other half is due in any minute and he's gonna wonder what's wrong. Lol.

Whoever created that really has to warn people to get tissues ready. It is sooooo sweet and emotional. :-(


----------



## Wagogon

that's nice
i remember when i saw my guinea pig dying in front of me
i think she would be nice there, the rainbow bridge


----------

